# Hummingbird Feeders



## micharms (Apr 15, 2012)

The hummers should soon be back in the area so I have been building my inventory of feeders. They have actually proven to be my best seller at shows. Here are a few of the latest.

Michael


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder though, since the red liquid in a clear bottle typically attracts them more, if they will still be attracted to them? Very nice indeed though, nice work!


----------



## GoatRider (Apr 15, 2012)

You don't need to dye the liquid red. Plain clear sugar water is all you need. All that needs to be red is the part they drink out of.

Those feeders look awesome!


----------



## micharms (Apr 15, 2012)

Seamus - just look at my avatar. That is taken from my living room window. Although it only shows a portion of the feeder it is made from white ash. It really isn't the color of the feed that attracts them. The dyes can actually be harmful to the birds. We have a very dominant female that defends our feeder like crazy from other hummers. 

Michael


----------



## micharms (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Benton. The hummers visit this regularly enough that I usually have to clean and fill about every 3-4 days.

Michael


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 15, 2012)

You can throw a two liter bottle out with a feeder tube attached and they will come with no problems.   So you will have no issues with no 'red' liquid showing. 
1 part sugar 4 parts water, boil for two minutes and you're good to go for nectar.   When it comes time for them to start fattening up for migration I'll do 1:3   NO red food coloring as it will damage the birds liver.

I started to practice on turning my own feeders couple weeks ago.  I only have the tube kits though. Which I'm not to much a fan of as they have a tendency to drip. This causes an army of ants to appear.   

Your feeders look great!  I really need to start looking for a larger wood source so I can work on projects of that size.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 15, 2012)

What does the feeder look like under the wood?


----------



## micharms (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

I've cut the hanger off the top but this is what they are like.

Michael


----------



## gimpy (Apr 15, 2012)

GREAT IDEA !!!!!!, nice way to enjoy your summer also....enjoy


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 15, 2012)

Great idea. nice job.


----------



## Rick P (Apr 16, 2012)

I actually drank some of the comercial humming bird food once......wondered WTH was your with my soda till my mother pointed out my mistake!


I love humming birds! My Mother had several feeders and I used to watch them for hours.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 16, 2012)

see how little i know about them, thanks for the heads up and bit of knowledge.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 16, 2012)

Well since we finally got a few humming vultures I' would like to make some feeders like these, We usually have 6 or 8 feeders out, and I love watching the little terrors dive bomb and Kamikaze each other.
I haven't seen any single straight feeder like those, sure would like to locate a few here in the lower 48


----------



## micharms (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments.

Pet shops and even hardware stores may have them. I bought these at Wayfair.com since they would ship to me in Canada. Even with customs brokerage fees they were cheaper than anyone up here would sell them to me. If you check amazon.com you can probably get an even better deal but unfortunately I couldn't get them shipped here. They are Perky Pet 215P feeders.

Michael


----------



## bitshird (Apr 16, 2012)

Michael, Thanks, I'm going to try and find some of the feeders Thanks a million
Ken


----------



## Knucklefish (Apr 17, 2012)

Very clever and very beautiful.


----------



## kludge77 (Apr 18, 2012)

I found them here... 

Perky-Pet Planter Box Hummingbird Feeder

My question: How do you secure them in the turning? Epoxy?


----------



## micharms (Apr 18, 2012)

Peter:
You can get them at a much better price at amazon.com or wayfair.com.

When I first started making the feeders I used silicone to fix them in place. I now use electrical tape to provide a friction fit so the feeder can be easily removed for cleaning and filling. Although I like the idea of the friction fit it can be a bit of a pita to get right as the different woods move differently. I am considering going back to the silicone and fixing the feeder in place.

Michael


----------



## kludge77 (Apr 18, 2012)

micharms said:


> Peter:
> You can get them at a much better price at amazon.com or wayfair.com.
> 
> When I first started making the feeders I used silicone to fix them in place. I now use electrical tape to provide a friction fit so the feeder can be easily removed for cleaning and filling. Although I like the idea of the friction fit it can be a bit of a pita to get right as the different woods move differently. I am considering going back to the silicone and fixing the feeder in place.
> ...




I found it for $7+ on amazon... Shrug. $5+ bucks is still pretty good. Especially considering the profit margin on that turning.

Silicone! that makes sense... The wife really wants to hang a hummingbird feeder this year. This will give me a good excuse to spend a couple of hours in the shop.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 18, 2012)

You did a great job on these. I can see why they are a big seller for you. 
I just curious as to what kind of finish you use on them that would hold up to the weather?


----------



## micharms (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks John and Mark. 

I use the flecto varathane diamond outdoor finish. I have taken to dipping them rather than brushing it on. I find the end result is better.

Michael


----------



## micharms (Apr 18, 2012)

Apparently the suppliers on Amazon that had the good prices are not there anymore. Wayfair.com has them for $4.16. Search for Woodstream 215P.

Now hopefully you don't all go out and order so that when I need more they are out of stock!!!:biggrin:

Michael


----------



## TerryDowning (Apr 18, 2012)

micharms said:


> Apparently the suppliers on Amazon that had the good prices are not there anymore. Wayfair.com has them for $4.16. Search for Woodstream 215P.
> 
> Now hopefully you don't all go out and order so that when I need more they are out of stock!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Michael



Woodstream Hummingbird Hummingbird Planter Basket Box | Wayfair


----------

